# HDMI cable recomendations needed.



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I am ready to hook up my components and thought about I need to get HDMI cables, and when checking them out seem to not be sure exactly which one to buy. That being said I am hooking up from a Onkyo TS-SR607 to a Sharp Aquos.:huh:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I recommend monoprice.com. They have thick, quality cables for very cheap prices.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

SteveCallas said:


> I recommend monoprice.com. They have thick, quality cables for very cheap prices.


That is where I am looking but not sure which version to buy.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Monoprice is great they explain it for you and now I know which one to buy.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

The 28awg 1.3a cables (~$4 for a 6' cable) are suitable for any application as long as you aren't going with extremely long runs. They have enough give to bend and fit into most spots. The 24awg are really thick (~$9 for a 6' cable) and can handle the really long runs - I use these even for my 5' and 6' cables just because they are so cheap, but be warned, they are very stiff and can't always bend or fit where you need them to.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

If the runs are over 8' - I would recommend getting a good cable. 

That said, don't get swept up in the cable hustle...

I know I was a cable hustler.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I only need one six feet long I think, but will measure when I get home from work before buying.
Now that I think about it I need an ethernet cable as well. just remembered I forgot to get a sub RCA connection.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Amazon has HDMI cables for a penny. I have four sets hooked up to my onkyo receiver and have had zero problems from them. Downside: shipping is usually $3ea.


----------



## sepman1 (May 6, 2010)

cablewholesale has the new HDMI 1.4v for cheap


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

Seems so funny when you can get these cables so cheap and yet the local stores charge an arm and a leg, what gives?


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

PROFIT MARGIN!

The store may make almost nothing on the big screen TV, but a $6 cable for $100 is a sure profit maker.


----------



## philmadxx (Dec 17, 2006)

Blue Jeans Cable - the best!

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/hdmi-cable.htm


----------

